

Was It Appropriate? - joseflavio
http://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/2013/03/22/was-it-appropriate-for-adria-richards-to-tweet-a-photo-of-two-men-at-pycon-and-accuse-them-of-being-sexist/

======
jerrya
This lawyer's approach to this is pretty enlightening and distills the issues
down to their core without being caught up with various sexist biases.

~~~
countzer0
Exactly. With new technologies like google glass, public shaming will become a
more serious issue. I guess everyone says something childish or stupid between
friends, so we should be scared all time of people around recording and/or
being offended?

